# Taylor DN4



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've determined to get back at playing acoustic. A Taylor DN4 is listed locally on Kijiji and I think I'll check it out, seems to fit my needs according to the specs and online reviews. Has anyone here had one?

It also seems to be be without an electronic pickup, any suggestions? I've had a couple cheap and simple options in the past but want to give the L.R. Baggs M1 a try, any input?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love my M1. I replaced the under-saddle pickup that came with my Epi Texan with an M1 because I didn't like the sound. Even though the pre-intalled one was very good and used by many professionals, it still had that piezo "quacky" sound to my ears. The M1 brings out the natural tone of the top and combined with the magnetic pickup for the strings, I get a strong, even attack from the strings and nice, pleasing, woody harmonics from the top.

Of course, everyone has an opinion for what they like to hear from an acoustic pickup, but I am completely satisfied with the M1. The nice thing is that you don't have to modify the guitar in any way to use it, although an end-pin jack is pretty unobtrusive and can be replaced in future with a 'regular, strap peg adapter from StewMac.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a Taylor and I love it. Mine's a GA3 and it plays and sounds great. It's more middy and top end heavy when compared to dreadnoughts and or Martin and Gibsons similar in size.

I had an M1 in mine for quite some time and eventually upgraded to an LR Baggs Anthem. I still have the M1 and think that it's the best drop-in acoustic pickup out there. It's percussive and doesn't sound as artificial (not a huge fan of plugging acoustics in anyways) as an under saddle or even some of the Fishman rare earth stuff.

I just checked out the Kijiji ad, that's a very fair price.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

My father has a the DM3 - he and I both love it. Great bass response, but the sweet highs associated with Taylors, and sounds great picked or finger style.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If you can swing it, get this one-made in the tacoma factory-Appalacian spruce top

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/edmon...ith-built-in-pickup-hardshell-case/1014165898


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.

I haven't heard back from the DN4 guy, it's been a few days and I tried from a couple of different emails in case it was caught in his spam folder. I just wanted to try another Taylor but in a bigger body style, sticking with a brand I was familiar and happy with but something different. It's not my dream guitar but if I could land it for $800-850 I'd try it.

I saw the Guild, it's very nice, but they haven't caught me in the past and if I was to break the thousand and up mark I'd go further and shoot for finding a J45 or J29.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Two thumbs up on the M1. I've had one in my Martin Shenandoah for years and love it.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

$850 for a great shape DN4? Scoop it up!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a Taylor 414 which is the smaller body version, no pickup, same wood. I love the Ovangkol back. Its my favourite acoustic, I like it better than my Martin OM 18.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I still have not heard from the seller, though the ad was still up yesterday, but the guy who bought it last Saturday got in touch with me through my wanted ad and notified me it was sold. I missed it by 2 days, guess I'll keep looking. 

It was off to L&M after work yesterday, as per my usual Friday routine, where I played 10 to 12 acoustics but not before being distracted by this...









I put it back after 15 minutes, the neck is odd shaped. Went on to the acoustic room where I tried Gibsons, Martins, Larrivees and Taylors. The Taylor's were the front runners yesterday but I love a few of the Gibson J29s in the shop, unfortunately it was hard to compare with most of them having dead strings. 

The quest continues....


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I've never understood why they don't make some effort and change the strings on the acoustics more often. Our L&M is the same, some guitars have green strings, lol. Lauzon's music here in Ottawa (family owned shop with Collings, Martin and Taylor) is MUCH better for that, the strings are nearly always pristine, guitars are set up properly and even in tune.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I love a few of the Gibson J29s in the shop, unfortunately it was hard to compare with most of them having dead strings.


This is a very common occurence. Gibson normally uses their own Masterbuilt Premium strings on their acoustics. They sound fantastic but go dead very quickly. Most manufacturers have switched to coated strings by Elixir or D'Addario, which gives them an advantage in the showroom. I own a Gibson jumbo acoustic and use the Masterbuilt Premium strings and prefer them to coated strings but you have to be willing to change strings often - with the effort and expense that comes with it. By the way, I bought my guitar from Long and McQuade in Ottawa. It had dead strings on it but they offered to put new strings on it so I could test it properly. It was a good investment on their part.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I happened to be close to the downtown L&M today so I stopped to play through some of the acoustics they had in stock. Three out of four J45's sounded less than stellar, again a J29 was above average but I feel like they are still a bit much price wise for somewhat a budget line. Nothing special among the limited Taylor stock but I did come across an older, made in Canada, Larrivee L-02 that was really great in tone, playability and price. I asked them to put on a new set of strings as the ones that were on it were on the way out, the guy gave me an odd look but said he would and I said I'd stop in tomorrow to check it out again.

Anyone have experience with these? Mine is limited, I've loved a Larrivee in the past but it wasn't meant to be.


----------

